
Gab cries foul as Pennsylvania attorney general subpoenas DNS provider - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/11/gab-cries-foul-as-pennsylvania-attorney-general-subpoenas-dns-provider/
======
olliej
I hate gab with a passion, but I can’t see any obvious way that this could
conceivably be valid - gab hasn’t violated any actual laws, nor is it accused
of such. Simply being a social network for racists, homophobes, and anti-
America nazis is not a crime. Nor should it be, i’d Like to be able to know if
someone is a user - but mostly as a “are these people dangerous” check.

~~~
Karunamon
Hi, user here because I’m not about to let someone squat on my globally-unique
username. That, and with a couple of filters, it amounts to Twitter with a
nicer UX.

Go ahead and add me to the “dangerous person” list then?

~~~
olliej
Do you actually use it though?

~~~
Karunamon
With aforementioned filters, yes. The idea of a social network with freedom of
speech guaranteed at the platform level is interesting to me. If someone is
saying something I don't like, I merely need mute them or the topic they're
speaking about.

